# 90 day Finance show, the Dominican Republic, chicken feet, chicken necks..



## 2aguy

A relative is watching the show "90 Day Fiance" where Americans marry people from foreign countries and then you get to watch the Americans realize that they were nothing more than green card access points for most of these people......and cash cows for others.

This one episode, the American woman marries a guy from the Dominican Republic, but gets him to sign a Pre-nup....on the phone you hear the guys mom call Americans stupid.....keep in mind they have been sending money and goods to the mother and have increased her living conditions considerably. 

When the Woman's family goes down to the Dominican Republic for the official wedding, the guys mother and sister cook chicken feet and chicken necks and puts them on the table for the American family.....sensing some disrespect going on, the American mom calls them on it.....and eventually leaves without eating.

Now....the woman stays with her husband's family, and as they are eating, she notices that no one at the table is eating the necks and feet, even though they told her that they often ate the dish.....they are eating everything else....

For anyone who might know.....was this a disrespectful thing.....?   Was this a shot at the woman's family?


----------



## blastoff

No watermelon?


----------



## BlackFlag

The sanctity of marriage


----------



## strollingbones

damn it i havent seen that one......no spoilers....

my fav is the moroccan dude who wont fuck the fat blonde...of course she goes to see his family and tells him she fucked someone else the night before she left.....damn stupid fat blonde


----------



## strollingbones

yes it was a shot at the american family....you use those to make broth ...they are literally what you would image them to taste like.....yes i have had them...just dont ask...chicken feet....


----------

